# ?

## UksusoFF

.  , :     ,   .      ...   ,   ,    !? http://www.google.ru/search?ie=UTF-8...LojWmgP_1Lj0Cw 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/[link_deleted]
Published: 05 / 17 / 2010 

 :,  ...               ,  hosts   ,  KIS   !?

    ...

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

.
www.scribd.com  4579  - - ,  .

----------

"  /"    .       ,            .    -    .     :         .       ,   .

----------


## Bacardi

> ....  , :     ,   .






> 


    ?

 :Wink:

----------


## UksusoFF

> ?


 

*  2* 




> "  /"    .       ,            .    -    .     :         .       ,   .


          ,      Md5 ?

----------


## Alexey P.

-     , ..   -    .

*  9* 

-     ,   .

----------


## UksusoFF

> -     , ..   -    .
> 
> *  9* 
> 
> -     ,   .

----------

> 


    -  http://www.kaspersky.ru/kaspersky-password-manager (   ,     )     .           ,        (   ,      -  ).      ,        -         .

----------


## UksusoFF

> -  http://www.kaspersky.ru/kaspersky-password-manager


KeePass Password Safe



> ,        -         .

----------


## Alexey P.

> KeePass Password Safe


      ?
,

----------


## UksusoFF

> ?
> ,


,   --  ... , facebook, last.fm.          -   ...

*  2* 

 :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

.  .

----------


## UksusoFF

> .  .


 ?

----------


## Alexey P.

,  scribd

*  53* 

 ,  ,   .

----------


## UksusoFF

> , !
> 
>    ,      odnoklassniki.ru        .
>       .        .
>             ,
>     .
>         .
> 
>     ,         
> ...


  :Smiley:

----------


## Bacardi

> 


    !

 :Wink:

----------


## Alexey P.

,    .
  , ,      4578 .
 :Smiley: .
 ,    -.

----------


## UksusoFF

> ,    .
>   , ,      4578 .
> .
>  ,    -.


  :Smiley:

----------


## katena73

.   /  ,   ,   -  .    -  : "       "     ,  ,   !    ??

----------


## UksusoFF



----------


## ALEX(XX)

?     ?

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

